# Water birth - what if cord is round baby's neck?



## Smiler82

I'm planning a water birth at home and am really excited :)

Just one concern though - I keep reading how the baby shouldn't be touched when it's just the head that is out as it might trigger the reflex for him to start breathing. But what if his head comes out and the cord is wrapped around? Is it safe to just continue, since he should still be receiving oxygen through the cord anyway, or will I have to get out of the water so the MW can touch him and unwrap the cord? What if it is wrapped around a few times and is really tight?


----------



## Pearls18

Sorry I don't know the ins and outs, but I wouldn't stress about something you can't control. Cord around he neck is incredibly common however you birth, the midwife will know what to do. My cousin had a home water birth with her first son and the cord was around his neck three times which is VERY rare, they went to hospital but all was fine, she had a second home birth and all was fine. It's not something you can really plan for but your midwife will be trained to know what to do :flower:


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks MarineWAG :) Yeah I did read cord round neck was really common but was just worried about if the MW felt the need to move it. I will of course follow her word to the letter since she is the one who knows what she is doing, just can't help but worry about stuff now the time is drawing ever closer!


----------



## Pearls18

Totally normal to worry hun, maybe bring it up with her at your 36 week appointment and hopefully she can put your mind at rest :)


----------



## Smiler82

Def will do x


----------



## youngy

My sons cord was around his neck twice I brought him out of the water before we realised and got a bit tangled but the midwife quickly dunked him back under and unraveled him..... He was fine 9/10 on his score. 
I know it's not the same as what you was asking but just a example, also the midwifes will be monitoring baby's heartbeat so will know if he is struggling by that.
Good luck Hun xx


----------



## youngy

Oh and I felt his head once it popped out.... Midwifes encouraged me to xx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks youngy it's great to hear other people's experiences x


----------



## NaturalMomma

It'll normally still pulsate and sometimes you can just unwrap it depending on how far the head is, etc. dd's head was around her neck and my midwife unwrapped it before I pulled her up.


----------



## Feronia

What? I've never heard not to touch the baby when the head was only out. I had a home water birth and I stroked her head when her head was out while waiting for the next contraction. She didn't start breathing until I pulled her out of the water. The cord was wrapped around her body, but I didn't see it until she was all the way out.


----------



## merristems

Apparently water babies will not breath until out of the water because they think they are still in amniotic fluid inside you. So touching baby is fine just be gentle.
With the cord, yes it is common and normally mw will spot it and unwrap it quickly before bringing baby to the surface most important thing is to leave a compressed cord to finish pulsating before cutting so as much oxygenated blood reaches baby as possible in first few minutes of life. Xxxx


----------



## Pixxie

I was also encouraged to touch her head, it's a real boost when your in pain to feel that little head of hair :cloud9:


----------

